# chicken



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Can you feed p's chicken or any other fish?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Live or dead??


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yes you can.... make sure you do not add any presevatives or any other chemicals or spices...etc...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay thanks even though you're a smartass, but smartasses make the world go round.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> yes you can.... make sure you do not add any presevatives or any other chemicals or spices...etc...


 what he said


----------

